# MTD LED replacement for incandescent bulb



## apamato

I have a 2013 24" Troy Bilt snow blower with an incandescent bulb. In my research looking for an LED replacement I came across a LED direct replacement from MTD. P/N. 925-06095. Got it for just under $30. 

http://support.mtdproducts.com/app/...ade-for-oem-725-0963-&-925-0963-standard-bulb



















I will post some more photos after I install the bulb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbert

googling the manufacturer name on the back sent me to this.
https://www.optoelectronix.com/products/URB1000-LC-Series


----------



## apamato

I got it installed. It is a direct replacement for the bulb holder. I haven't had a chance to start up the blower (it's raining on Long Island). 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apamato

dbert said:


> googling the manufacturer name on the back sent me to this.
> 
> https://www.optoelectronix.com/products/URB1000-LC-Series




According to the data sheet it's 2 watts, 100 Lumens and 6000K color


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dauntae

Now if they made one for the older Ariens I'd be a happy camper, did some searching but didn't find a lot.


----------



## stromr

Dauntae said:


> Now if they made one for the older Ariens I'd be a happy camper, did some searching but didn't find a lot.


Looks like you'll just have to buy a new machine!:sad:


----------



## Dauntae

stromr said:


> Looks like you'll just have to buy a new machine!:sad:


New brand, I already have at least 5 brands ATM, Between parts machines and projects and my own I'll Have 11 by tomorrow lol I need help.... profesional help lol


----------



## jtw1979

Did you ever test this out? How is it compared to the stock incandescent bulb?


----------



## 38racing

Dauntae said:


> New brand, I already have at least 5 brands ATM, Between parts machines and projects and my own I'll Have 11 by tomorrow lol I need help.... profesional help lol


Only 11?


----------



## Cardo111

Looks pretty good, let us know how it performs. I'm all for simple fixes.


----------



## JLawrence08648

Someone in a past post, maybe several posts, mentioned a LED bulb that replaces an incandescent. They are starting to pop up.


----------



## Dannoman

I wonder if that will work with my MTD - it's a 1999 model with 10HP Tecumseh engine.


----------

